# Removing decals from 2011 groupsets



## SockToy (Sep 4, 2011)

So, has anyone any idea if this is possible? I have an alloy athena 2011 groupset & chorus shifters, and would really like to remove the nasty modern 'WOOOSH' campag logos - happy to leave the groupset just plain shiny alloy. Its a shame they didnt keep with the classic iconography they used, but c'est la vie.

Nothing is yet fitted to the frame, so if theres an option that isnt going to ruin the finish, etc, I'm interested.

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

Goo off maybe? Sand paper works like a charm for sure


----------



## SockToy (Sep 4, 2011)

I was hoping to keep em shiny


----------



## enr1co (Oct 30, 2009)

Never saw the new Campy logos too loud- much more discreet than the huge "SRAM" logo on their levers or crank arms 

Another vote for the goof-off. I think I saw in another thread that it worked with taking off 3T white and red stripes off of their Arx stems and Ergonova bars. 

If that doesnt work, gloss black spray paint ought to do it


----------



## Chris Keller (May 19, 2008)

I'm not really sure why anyone would want to remove the Campagnolo logos....They look great and they show that you have class, good taste and that you are not one of the mindless borg drones that use what everyone else does.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

*sandpaper ultra fine*

Maybe acetone would work........otherwise sandpaper+water fine grit working up: 1000, 1200, 1400, &polish.......buff to desired shine

I did that on a 2003 quick release badly gouged by a fall and it came out absolutely shiny and gougeless (started out filling out the gougemarks1mm deep)


----------



## Tommasini (Apr 24, 2002)

*Lol*



SockToy said:


> So, has anyone any idea if this is possible? I have an alloy athena 2011 groupset & chorus shifters, and would really like to remove the nasty modern 'WOOOSH' campag logos - happy to leave the groupset just plain shiny alloy. Its a shame they didnt keep with the classic iconography they used, but c'est la vie.
> 
> Nothing is yet fitted to the frame, so if theres an option that isnt going to ruin the finish, etc, I'm interested.
> 
> ...


The only way to remove those logos is to first remove the anodizing in that area with light sand paper.. That means you live with an area that looks very different than the rest of the lever. Or you could use sand paper or chemicals to remove the anodizing for the entire lever.....which isn't so cool either since sweaty hands and weather will cause the alu lever to tarnish/corrode. 

Skip the idea of removing the logo's.


----------

